# التكنولوجية الطبية وافاقها .



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .
السلام عليكم .

يشهد عصرنا قفزات كبيرة في مجال التكنولوجية الطبية من اجهزة ومعدات 

متطورة في جميع الأختصاصات الطبية والأسنان .

ومن أجل مواكبة هذا التطور والتقدم والأطلاع عليه .

اقترح :

على كل عضو ينتسب لهذا القسم المميز . حين يقرأ او يتصفح او يطلع على اي

خبر يهم الهندسة الطبية والأسنان من اجهزة ومعدات وتقنيات تكنولوجية من 

تطور وافكار واختراعات مهما كان فحواها .

ان يشارك به في القسم. لأجل الأطلاع عليه جميع الأعضاء .

وتكون المشاركة حصريأ تحت هذا الموضوع و بدون تشتت .

[blink]تحياتي للجميع .[/blink]

البغدادي


----------



## bisa (21 سبتمبر 2006)

اقتراح جميل و مفيد
شكرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## Bioengineer (3 نوفمبر 2006)

*MRI Breakthrough: Internet-Controlled Scans Work*

October 30, 2006
by Amanda Doreson, Project Manager

شركة سيمنز الالمانية وجامعة كاليفورنيا في لوس انجلوس طورت برنامج حديث للتحكم عن بعد بجهاز الرنين المغناطيسي بواسطة خبراء مختصين وذلك عن طريق الأنترنت.

حيث اجريت دراسة حديثه أنه هناك الكثير من فنيين جهاز الرنين المغناطيسي ممن لديهم الخبرة القليلة
لا يحسنون استخدام الجهاز أثناء عملية التصوير.

وان بعض المرضى يحتاجون الى تصوير خاص بواسطة الجهاز والذي ليس كل الفنيين لديهم الخبرة 
لانجازه.
لذلك فقد طورو هذا البرنامج Software والذي يمكنهم من تشغيل جهاز الرنين المغناطيسي عن بعد
من مكان التحكم المعني بذلك.

كما ان من يقوم بالتحكم هم خبراء متخصصون جدا حيث يقومو بالدخول الى نظام الجهاز بواسطة باسورد مما يمكنهم من التحكم بجميع متغيرات التصوير خلال الأختبار.

أيضا فان الفني الموجود في مكان الجهاز يتواصل معهم ويمدهم بالمعلومات المطلوبة عن المريض بواسطة هذا البرنامج والذي يكون بمثابة حلقة وصل بين الشركة المتحكمه والموقع الذي يوجد به الجهاز.


تحياتي.


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*موقع المهم جداً*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،

اليكم هذا الموقع الذي يترجم صفحة الانترنت من الانكليزية الى العربية وبالعكس وغيرهم من لغلت ارجوا من الله ان تستفيدوا منه
http://www.6abib.com/translate.php


----------



## Bioengineer (10 نوفمبر 2006)

*اكتشاف تقنية جديدة لإعادة البصر إلى فئران عمياء*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
اكتشاف تقنية جديدة لإعادة البصر إلى فئران عمياء

بعد حقن عيونها بخلايا حساسة للضوء









*واشنطن: «الشرق الأوسط» *


في عملية ستعزز توقعات العلماء بقرب حلول اليوم الذي سيبصر فيه المصابون بالعمى الجزئي او الكلي مرة أخرى، استعادت فئران مختبرية عمياء قدرتها على الإبصار بعد ان زرع الباحثون داخل أعينها خلايا كانت قد استخلصت من فئران اخرى.
وحسب «واشنطن بوست» فإن الباحثين في لندن وفي ميشيغان الذين اشرفوا على البحث، حذروا من ان هذه العملية قد تستغرق اعواما قبل ان تطبق على المرضى خصوصا المصابين بحالات تدهور بصرهم نتيجة الاضمحلال الشبكي في العين او بسبب حالات اخرى من الاصابة بالعمى التي يمكنها ان تستجيب الى الطريقة الجديدة. الا ان الباحثين اكدوا ان دراستهم تشير لأول مرة الى ان خلايا الشبكية الحساسة للضوء، التي استخلصت في هذه الحالة من فئران اخرى، يمكنها ان توجه بنفسها لدى حقنها في العين المصابة، بحيث تتصل بخلايا الاعصاب الاخرى وتتواصل بشكل ملائم مع مراكز الابصار في الدماغ. وقال أناند سواروب البروفسور في طب العيون في مركز علوم الجينات البشرية في مركز دبليو. كي. كيلوغ للعيون بكلية الطب في جامعة ميشيغان في آن اربور ان العملية «لا تزال في مرحلة البحث، الا انها واعدة جدا». وكان سواروب قد اشرف على ابحاث في الاعوام الاخيرة للتعرف على خلايا شبكية العين التي تنمو متحولة الى خلايا من «القضبان« (الخلايا العصوية) اثناء المرحلة الجنينية، وهي الخلايا المسؤولة عن الابصار باللونين الأسود والأبيض. وكان ضمن فريق من 9 باحثين بقيادة روبن ألي الباحث في معهد طب العيون في لندن الذي نشر نتائج دراسته في مجلة «نيتشر» العلمية. وليست هذه الدراسة الاولى التي ينجح فيها العلماء في اعادة البصر لدى حقن خلايا الشبكية غير الناضجة في العين. الا ان الدراسات السابقة انصبت على زرع خلايا كي تغذي الخلايا الحساسة للضوء، الأمر الذي يساعد الاشخاص الذين يفقدون بصرهم تدريجيا. اما الدراسة الجديدة فإنها اعتمدت على زرع خلايا القضبان غير مكتملة النمو، ولهذا ووفقا للعلماء، فان إمكاناتها كبيرة في اعادة البصر حتى لأولئك الذين فقدوا الخلايا الضرورية اللازمة. وقال روبرت لانزا الباحث في شركة «أدفانسد سيل تكنولوجي» في ورستر بولاية ماساشوسيتس الذي يقوم بأبحاث في نفس المضمار، ان «هذا يفتح امكانات كبرى لإعادة البصر للاشخاص الذين اصيبوا فعلا بالعمى». وقام العلماء بعزل الخلايا من شبكيات الفئران حديثة الولادة التي تكون اعينها في اوائل أطوار النمو، وهي في اعمار تقابل عمر عدة اشهر من تطور الأجنة البشرية. ثم وبعد تصنيف الخلايا بطريقة اعتمدها العلماء في مختبر سوارب في ميشغان، تمكن الفريق من عزل صنف محدد منها لا يندرج ضمن الخلايا الجذعية، بل يندرج ضمن الخلايا غير المكتملة التي ستتحول الى خلايا لقضبان الشبكية.

وحقن الباحثون 1000 من هذه الخلايا داخل شبكيات الفئران التي كانت مصابة بعيوب تقودها الى العمى بشكل مشابه لحالات تدهور الابصار بمرض الاضمحلال الشبكي الذي يعتبر السبب الرئيسي للعمى لدى الاشخاص الذين يزيد عمرهم عن 55 عاما.

تحياتي..


----------



## باب المعاجز (10 نوفمبر 2006)

فكرة جميلة جدا 
الله يعطيك العافية 
و شكرا للمهندس عادل صلاح على هذا الموضوع الجميل الذي اذا تحقق 
سيحقق امال الكثيرين للشفاء من حالات العمى 
وشكرا للمهندس محمد يامن على هذا الموقع للترجمة 

وشكر شكر شكر جزيلا لشكرى محمد نوري


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ الفاضل باب المعاجز .

تحية طيبة .

نرحب بك وأهلأ وسهلأ .

صديق جديد ينظم الى فريق الهندسة الطيبة .

عسى الله ان تجد كل ارضى والفائدة بين اخوتك .

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله .



البغدادي


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (11 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخر ما توصلت إليه تكنولوجيا الأعضاء الصناعية ...... قنــاة هضميــة أصطناعيــة 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

قامت مجموعة من العلماء البريطانيون بتصنيع معدة اصطناعية لمحاكاة عملية الهضم ، حيث يأمل المشرفون على هذا البحث أن يساعد في تطوير أطعمة عالية الجودة من خلال الكشف عن كيفية هضمها في القناة الهضمية. 

ويمكن للجهاز المصنوع من مواد بلاستيكية ومعدنية أن يتحمل حموضة العصارات المعدية الهاضمة والإنزيمات، ويمكن أن "يتناول" أطعمة حقيقية. 

ويستطيع الجهاز محاكاة عملية الهضم، بما فيها ردود الفعل الجسدية والكيماوية التي تحصل عند هضم الطعام، كما أن بوسع الجهاز حتى أن يتقيأ !!!!!! 

والجهاز متطور بدرجة تمكنه أيضا من محاكاة تقلصات المعدة الهاضمة للطعام قبل إرساله إلى الأمعاء. ويأمل المشرفون على تصميم الجهاز أن يساعد الجهاز العلماء في فهم كيفية هضم الأطعمة في القناة الهضمية، وتحديد المواد الغذائية التي يتم امتصاصها. 

وبالحصول على هذه المعرفة يمكن للعلماء تطوير أغذية أفضل من الناحية الصحية، بحيث تستفيد من عملية الهضم على النحو الأكمل. 
فعلى سبيل المثال يمكن أن تساعد معرفة كيفية امتصاص "الغلوكوز" بسرعة في مجرى الدم في علاج مرض السكري. 

لذلك يوصف هذا الجهاز الهاضم بأنه مهم جداً لأنه يمكـّن العلماء من فهم ما يجري في القناة الهضمية والذي كان حتى وقت قريب جدا أشبه بمنطقة مجهولة. 

لكن رغم تفاؤل العلماء بالجهاز الجديد، إلا أن بعض الباحثين يقولون إنه محدود القدرات باعتبار أنه لا يستطيع محاكاة كافة وظائف المعدة البشرية المعقدة. 

وللجهاز قسم علوي يضم وعاء تمزج فيه الأطعمة مع أحماض المعدة والإنزيمات الهاضمة. 

وحالما تتم هذه العملية، يتم هضم الطعام بتحطيمه إلى أصغر مكوناته التي يمكن للجسم البشري امتصاصها. 

ويتحكم جهاز حاسوب بالفترة الزمنية التي يبقى فيها الطعام في جزء من أجزاء الجهاز، وبإفراز العصارات الهاضمة. 

ويعادل حجم المعدة الآلية نصف حجم المعدة البشرية، وهي قادرة على "تناول" ما يعادل وجبة طبيعية من السمك والبطاطا. 

وقد بدأت المعدة الإصطناعية بجذب اهتمام الشركات التجارية، حيث تريد إحداها معرفة الكيفية التي يمكن بها لنوع جديد من الأطعمة أن يفرز مادة غذائية معينة في الأمعاء. 

وترغب شركة أخرى في معرفة الكيفية التي يمكن بها امتصاص ملوثات التربة في جسم الإنسان إذا ابتلعها طفل يلعب في الخارج على سبيل المثال. 
_____________________________________________________

سبحانه و تعالى ... علــــم الإنســــــــان مـا لـم يعلـــــــــــــم .....

والسلام عليكم ...........

م. حــســــــنـيـن العـــــراقــــــــي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع شيّق جدأ .

تسلم ايدك وعشت .

حبذا لو كل من يجد خبر علمي هندسي جديد يطرحه هنا لكي نلم بها جميعأ , والفائدة للجميع .

وسوف اقوم بتثبيت العنوان اذا كانت المشاركات تشجع . 

حيث بالأمكان كل من يريد الأطلاع الى اخر المستجدات التكنولوجية تكون في متناول اليد.


الف شكر اخي حسنين .


البغدادي


----------



## Bioengineer (12 نوفمبر 2006)

حسنين علي موسى قال:


> أخر ما توصلت إليه تكنولوجيا الأعضاء الصناعية ...... قنــاة هضميــة أصطناعيــة
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> م. حــســــــنـيـن العـــــراقــــــــي




فقزة نوعية كبيرة نأمل أن تخدم البشرية.

ومازالت تكنولوجيا الأجهزة الطبية في تقدم سريع.

وعلينا متابعة كل جديد حتى لا يسبقنا الزمن.

جزاك الله خير..0


----------



## رامى مشعل (16 نوفمبر 2006)

وعلينا متابعة كل جديد حتى لا يسبقنا الزمن.

جزاك الله خير.
أنا طالب بالهندسة الإلكترونية -قسم الهندسة الطبية 
أرجو من سيادتكم افادتنا بأى شرح لمكونات أى جهاز طبى


----------

